# New Archery Product check it out!!



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Pics Dark*

Sorry pictures are so dark :embarasse 
I will try again later.


----------



## silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

Very interesting....

Great idea.


----------



## low12 (Jan 31, 2005)

PM sent :smash:


----------



## ghostrider46 (May 21, 2002)

bartman gave me one to try a while back, and i must say it is easy to use, easy to set up, and once it is set up, lock the collar onto the pin, and you can check you equipment in a snap, just insert the pin into the hole and push the collar flush with the bolt head. simple, and fool proof...even i could use it....thanks bart.......keith meador


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

i take two


----------



## shermo (Oct 7, 2003)

Great idea :thumbs_up


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*rest*

looks great i will take one


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

You are knowledgable well beyond your years. :wink:


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*$$$*

If you are a dealer send me a copy of your vender license and I will put you on the list. Those Rest Assured that will be shipped out in mid Dec. will not be in a package. This process will take a couple month to package. The first 1000 will not be in a package.
Bart Lawhorn
4910 State Route 545
Ashland, Ohio 44805

Thanks Keith for the KUDO'S!

This tool realy works and I have been using it for several years! In 2004 I won the IBO Indoor World, Bedford and Tied for National Champ in the Male Bowhunter Open Class.

Why spend all your time setting up your bow? Spend more time SHOOTING!! :teeth:


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

I'll try it.
PM sent.

slinger


----------



## goldshy (Jun 12, 2002)

*hope this helps*

good luck with your new venture


----------



## goldshy (Jun 12, 2002)

*woopps*

sorry


----------



## goldshy (Jun 12, 2002)

i more


----------



## goldshy (Jun 12, 2002)

another


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

bartman said:


> . I will be selling them for $10.00 each with free shipping until I can get with somebody to market them.


Bartman,

Put me on your PM list to buy one when you are ready to sell....

Thanks,
Bowhuntxx78


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Let me know when you get ready to ship in December. Also let me know when you have more pictures.

Thanks!


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Soon*

Awaiting bolts
They are getting anodized
Will try and ship Dec 22
Still taking orders


----------



## loveshootn (Dec 25, 2003)

ttt


----------

